# Bernina Going For Auction - Somebody Stop Me!



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

We have a lot of auctions in this area and in March there is one real estate/personal possessions auction that includes a Bernina Activa 135-S Patchwork Edition.

I already have a Bernina. I don't need another one! But, I keep thinking what if this thing goes for a song? It does probably have features my 930 doesn't, and so on and so on.

We are in so/central pa, more to the east, if anyone is in the area and interested.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Those are popular little machines, but keep in mind the Activa's are 3/4 size machines (which is what makes them so popular), and don't have adjustable presser foot pressure (which is the only reason I don't own one). LOL


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

CJ said:


> Those are popular little machines, but keep in mind the Activa's are 3/4 size machines (which is what makes them so popular), and don't have adjustable presser foot pressure (which is the only reason I don't own one). LOL


I don't think my 930 has adjustable presser foot pressure. Must be a feature that came out after I bought it?

They did tell me when I bought my first Bernina, an 801, that one of the things that makes them so great is that the pressure adjusts nicely to the thickness of the fabric from silk to jeans so there are no issues with skipped or uneven stitches, which I have found to be true.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's because they have adjustable presser foot pressure . I'm sure your 930 must have it.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I have an Activa from the early 90s. I can adjust my presser foot. I didn't even realize it was a 3/4 size machine! I loved it when I used it. I hate that Bernina feet aren't interchangeable....they are so expensive!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You can adjust your presser foot yes, but not the presser foot PRESSURE. There would be a large dial on the left side of the machine for that. The Activas do not have this feature.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

CJ said:


> You can adjust your presser foot yes, but not the presser foot PRESSURE. There would be a large dial on the left side of the machine for that. The Activas do not have this feature.


I have that feature. It must have come out on the later ones.....


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

CJ said:


> That's because they have adjustable presser foot pressure . I'm sure your 930 must have it.


OK, so its not like a separate feature that you have to do something to activate?

Wonder why the Activas don't have it?


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

FarmChix said:


> I have an Activa from the early 90s. I can adjust my presser foot. I didn't even realize it was a 3/4 size machine! I loved it when I used it. I hate that Bernina feet aren't interchangeable....they are so expensive!


So you have to adjust your presser foot somehow?

Sorry for the dumb questions. I haven't really looked at new machines since I upgraded from my 801 to my 930 probably 30 years ago. I love my machine so much and it does everything I need it to do (and more!), that I can't imagine ever needing anything else.

So why can't I stop thinking about the Activa?


----------

